# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  Projectile exchange??

## Bushrash

Been thinking and looking at whats sitting dormant in the cupboard ,,,,there must be truckloads of boxes/part boxes of various projectiles sitting around for whatever reason ,,,,dont shoot well in ya shooter ,,,,changed caliber ,,,changed flavor or whatever ,,,dont want to do retailers outta people buying off them,,,,cause if they work youll buy more ,,,,be good for members to exchange ,,,,sell,,,even part boxes etc for testing rather sitting on ya shelf doing fark all,,,,something to think about ,,,sure there are plenty out there :X X:

----------


## baldbob

I got an eff load a stuff too

----------


## Bushrash

Lotta guys aint always got the horsepower to go out and buy a pack to try them out or dont need that many,,, and alot of the time trial packs arent available or are too small,,,,,just a thought,,,,have them occasionally :Zomg:

----------


## baldbob

Its good idea man... If the moduleators sticky this and we post what we have available then we can pick an mix an mix an match bits an bobs.....

----------


## Spanners

Yeah - I have about 70k projectiles.. sure theres something in there I'm not using  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dreamer

Yea a good idea Bushrash

----------


## LJP

I have a reasonable stock pile of 6mm projectiles that I've love to swap for 30cal. Sounds like a great idea  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Whisper

I've got 15 x 6.5mm 129 interlock SP that someone can have, i'm looking at changing to TTSX from SST shortly.

----------


## ANTSMAN

I have 270 to swap for 308 Barnes ttsx or sst if anyone's keen. Check the for sale for details

----------


## falconhell

I have got 29 (25 cal) 100gr remington core-lokt i dont need any more could do with some 30cal or 243.
Ive got a 308 and a 243.

----------


## Wildman

I have about 70 208gr AMax and about 50 300gr 338SMK's.

I need some 6mm for a 1:10 twist or 140gr 6.5 SST's, or 140gr 7mm Accubonds, or 165gr 30cal Nosler BT's, or anything in 30cal 150gr-165gr range.

----------


## falconhell

> I have got 29 (25 cal) 100gr remington core-lokt i dont need any more could do with some 30cal or 243.
> Ive got a 308 and a 243.


 gone

----------


## kiwijames

Probably just as good if people were to post a pill they are after. I have a bunch of pills I'm happy to offer up for others to try but I can imagine if I was to post them all I'd be out of stock pronto. If people have surplus they maybe best put up in the "Pay it Forward" thread?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> I have about 70 208gr AMax and about 50 300gr 338SMK's.
> 
> I need some 6mm for a 1:10 twist or 140gr 6.5 SST's, or 140gr 7mm Accubonds, or 165gr 30cal Nosler BT's, or anything in 30cal 150gr-165gr range.


I have some 95g Targex should you want to try them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Wildman

> I have some 95g Targex should you want to try them. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I do actually. What do you want from me?

----------


## kiwijames

Postage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dreamer

I have a few different .224
55gr vmax
45gr tsx
53gr norma sp
52gr hpbt speer match
55gr semi point herters
And some 6mm
85gr hpbt sierra
100gr corlokt
90gr hp tiapan
95gr sst
105gr amax
7mm 130gr sp speer

----------


## falconhell

> I have a few different .224
> 55gr vmax
> 45gr tsx
> 53gr norma sp
> 52gr hpbt speer match
> 55gr semi point herters
> And some 6mm
> 85gr hpbt sierra
> 100gr corlokt
> ...


Hi how much for the 6 mm ones?

----------


## Dreamer

> Hi how much for the 6 mm ones?


Have you got any 6mm or 7mm to possibly swap?
If not just cover postage

----------


## falconhell

Hi sorry i haven't got any ive just brought a 243 so just starting to reload for it.
Thanks Falcon

----------


## hunter308

how many 130gr 7mm speer bullets are there and how much would you like as I have nothing to swap at present just trying to get some components together for when I do get some more dies and a press.

----------


## Tahr

> I do actually. What do you want from me?


PM me your address. I will send you a few to try (95 Targex)

----------


## Wildman

> PM me your address. I will send you a few to try (95 Targex)


Thanks but I already have some on the way I think :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dreamer

> how many 130gr 7mm speer bullets are there and how much would you like as I have nothing to swap at present just trying to get some components together for when I do get some more dies and a press.


Theres 18 left in the box,just flick me you address and I'll send them to you.

----------


## Dreamer

> Hi sorry i haven't got any ive just brought a 243 so just starting to reload for it.
> Thanks Falcon


Thats ok,do you want all the 6mm's? just send me your address and I'll get them away to you.

----------


## hunter308

> Theres 18 left in the box,just flick me you address and I'll send them to you.


PM inbound

----------


## dogmatix

> I have a few different .224
> 55gr vmax
> 45gr tsx
> 53gr norma sp
> 52gr hpbt speer match
> 55gr semi point herters
> And some 6mm
> 85gr hpbt sierra
> 100gr corlokt
> ...


And there I was thinking I was bad with the .224 projectiles!  :Grin: 

There were also 80gn Matchkings at one stage.



Consolidated down to the 65gn Gamekings and 69gn Matchkings now.

----------


## Nana The Flats

i have some 100g .270 if any body wants them.

----------


## Dreamer

> And there I was thinking I was bad with the .224 projectiles! 
> 
> There were also 80gn Matchkings at one stage.
> 
> Attachment 2135
> 
> Consolidated down to the 65gn Gamekings and 69gn Matchkings now.


 :Grin:  Might have to get a .223 back in the cabinet.

----------


## .22-250 everything

I have some 7mm Hornady SST and some interlocks too both 139gr. Pretty sure the interlocks are brand new. Would have to have a count up of the SST

Looking to go to the nosler balistic tips in 140 gr

----------


## muzr257

zeb can i grab the 105 amax's? - i will see what ive got that will suit you

----------


## Whisper

Just found about 20 x 100gn Nosler ballistic tips in 6.5mm if anyone wants them

----------


## Dreamer

> zeb can i grab the 105 amax's? - i will see what ive got that will suit you


They all gone sorry muz.

----------


## muzr257

No probs bud

----------


## falconhell

Hi Dreamer i got them this morning thanks now ive just got to find out what my 243 likes the best. :Thumbsup: 
Top man.
Thanks Falcon.

----------


## hunter308

The 7mm 130gr hot-cors arrived yesterday in the post thanks dreamer

----------


## Dreamer

No worries guys  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## slayer

I am trying lots of 204Ruger projectiles.
I have;
a) 40gr Hornady
b) 32gr Hornady
c) 32gr Nosler, enough of each for a decent trial!

I am after 39gr Sierra in 204 or any other 204 projectile not listed in my post!
Thanks

----------


## Feather or Shoot

> I have a few different .224
> 55gr vmax
> 45gr tsx
> 53gr norma sp
> 52gr hpbt speer match
> 55gr semi point herters
> And some 6mm
> 85gr hpbt sierra
> 100gr corlokt
> ...


I have 250 odd 55gr nosler B tips that i'd like to swap for the 55gr vmax's. Those norma sp's aren't oryx's are they?

----------


## Dreamer

I haven't got a 22cal so haven't got any use for the bt's sorry,as for the normas,its an old red plastic box but doesn't have oryx on it.
Flick me your address and I'll send them if you like as they are only part boxes sitting around.

----------


## Bulltahr

7mm 160gn MRX tipped Barnes swap  for what have you.................................or 223 plinking ammo.................

----------


## Rich007

> 7mm 160gn MRX tipped Barnes swap  for what have you.................................or 223 plinking ammo.................


30cal 208gr A Maxes???

----------


## Bulltahr

> 30cal 208gr A Maxes???


Sorry only the 7mm

----------


## DAF

> 30cal 208gr A Maxes???


I have a half box somewhere, how many are you after?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## optio

> I am trying lots of 204Ruger projectiles.
> I have;
> a) 40gr Hornady
> b) 32gr Hornady
> c) 32gr Nosler, enough of each for a decent trial!
> 
> I am after 39gr Sierra in 204 or any other 204 projectile not listed in my post!
> Thanks


I have some Barnes 26g Varmit grenades if you're interested.

----------


## Rich007

> I have a half box somewhere, how many are you after?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks DAF,
I must not have worded it very well, I've got a couple of boxes of 208's that I don't use. Also some .308 225g Hornady Match if anyone's keen.

----------


## slayer

> I have some Barnes 26g Varmit grenades if you're interested.


Have you tried these 26g pills? Compared to 32 or 40g are they just as lethal on medium size game, ie goats etc? Which ones of my collection would you like to try?

----------


## optio

> Have you tried these 26g pills? Compared to 32 or 40g are they just as lethal on medium size game, ie goats etc? Which ones of my collection would you like to try?


Yeah I went halfs in a pack with another guy (tried to get a few 39g sierras off him for you but he wasn't keen on parting with them) he didn't like them so gave me the rest back, just been using them up on short range out to about 300 yards on rabbits, hares & possums makes big holes but nowhere near what the Barnes web page says, wouldn't use them on goats. Have already tried all of your collection run the hornady 40g most of the time. How many do you want? PM me your address & I will send you a few to try.

----------


## geezejonesy

> Thanks DAF,
> I must not have worded it very well, I've got a couple of boxes of 208's that I don't use. Also some .308 225g Hornady Match if anyone's keen.


hi rich would like to try a few of  each of those if possible in my 300 win mag to see how they go pm me if you still got them  ?

----------


## veitnamcam

6mm 105 amax, would like to swap for partition/targex/corelock/gmx/barnes in 6mm also

----------


## falconhell

> 6mm 105 amax, would like to swap for partition/targex/corelock/gmx/barnes in 6mm also


 Hi how many do u have?

----------


## veitnamcam

Probably around 250 at least 200

----------


## tui_man2

> Probably around 250 at least 200


They not shoot cam?

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Na mate. Ill hang onto a few for "stuff" but keen to swap what ever for equiv value, Nosler/barnes etc expensive

----------


## falconhell

> 6mm 105 amax, would like to swap for partition/targex/corelock/gmx/barnes in 6mm also


Im going to try afew 105's tomorrow and if i like them i can do a deal ive got 100 odd corelocks so ill see want happens.

----------


## veitnamcam

Sweet as 80gr ?

----------


## falconhell

> Sweet as 80gr ?


100gr

----------


## 260rem

I have got some .22cal 50 grain hornady V-max if someone wants some to try

----------


## falconhell

> 6mm 105 amax, would like to swap for partition/targex/corelock/gmx/barnes in 6mm also



Hi ive got 100 100gr corelocks if you want to swap for some 105 amax?

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep pm me your add and il send em off monday

----------


## falconhell

> Yep pm me your add and il send em off monday


they are on there way :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Misses should have em posted. Today too

----------


## skeet72

looking for  some 308 155 hpbt seira projectiles 
i have a few nosler bt bil tip that i can swap

----------


## R93

I have 50 Barnes .224 62gr triple shock and approx 74 Sierra .311 (.303) 150 gr spitzer.

Would like a decent qty of Hornady .224 50gr SP without cannelure.

Cheers

----------


## Dead is better

Does anyone have any 30cal A-max 140gn they dont need? Apparently there is a famine and nobody has em.

----------


## Dreamer

have a full box and part one of 7mm 139sst wanting to swap for some 6mm 80gr to 100gr any make

----------


## veitnamcam

> I have 50 Barnes .224 62gr triple shock and approx 74 Sierra .311 (.303) 150 gr spitzer.
> 
> Would like a decent qty of Hornady .224 50gr SP without cannelure.
> 
> Cheers


How much for the 303 spitsers?

----------


## mucko

> Just found about 20 x 100gn Nosler ballistic tips in 6.5mm if anyone wants them


HI WHISPER DO YOU STILL HAVE THESE, I COULD SWAP WITH SOME LRX OR I HAVE SOME IMPALA IN 90 AND 105GR OR AMAX 120GR

----------


## R93

> How much for the 303 spitsers?


You can have them Cam. Ill give them to Abe to drop off or bring them up when ya take me to all your snapper pozzies :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Cheers :Thumbsup:

----------


## dogmatix

I have 30-40 odd Sierra .277 130gn Gamekings that anyone can have for free.
Half have been pulled, with 2-3 having slightly flattened tips, where the foam in the end of the puller didn't pad the end enough. 

Now using SSTs, so extra to requirements.

----------


## dogmatix

> I have 29 Sierra .277 130gn Gamekings that anyone can have for free.
> Half have been pulled, with 2-3 having slightly flattened tips, where the foam in the end of the puller didn't pad the end enough. 
> 
> Now using SSTs, so extra to requirements.


Bump, still available if anyone wants them.

----------


## Whisper

> HI WHISPER DO YOU STILL HAVE THESE, I COULD SWAP WITH SOME LRX OR I HAVE SOME IMPALA IN 90 AND 105GR OR AMAX 120GR


Yeah Mucko, you can have them. I'm looking at GMX now so PM me your address and il'll drop them in the post.

----------

